# Anyone living in Morelia?



## 2010janet510 (Jun 26, 2010)

We have retired and will move to Mexico in the next 6-8 months, considering Morelia. Does anyone living there have any current updates on safety there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Updates? Safety for whom? From what? We understand your concern about the conflicts between drug cartels and authorities, but it seems that few understand that life goes on, as always, for the majority of people.
Your question is much too vague to be answered.


----------



## 2010janet510 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Morelia "Safety" Clarification*



RVGRINGO said:


> Updates? Safety for whom? From what? We understand your concern about the conflicts between drug cartels and authorities, but it seems that few understand that life goes on, as always, for the majority of people.
> Your question is much too vague to be answered.


Sorry about being vague, this is my first blog and apparently need some practice. My husband and I are getting ready to head to Morelia for retirement. I have worked in the Texas Correctional System with violent offenders and as a state auditor for then governor George Bush. I am not naive, have enough common sense to recognize potential risks and avoid them. I understand Mexico very well, have family still in Celaya and Mexico City, etc. Specifically I heard that the violence has escalated in the last few weeks in Morelia, with random assaults on civilians, etc. I do know how to go on with life, but I have a disabled adult child with cerebral palsy and his mobility is impaired. So specifically- has there been any indication that they are truly targeting civilians, expats, disabled, elder person, random civilians in the plaza, mercado, banco, etc or is it still the same: if you avoid high risk places, times and situations - you will be most likely be fine and have a good quality life?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You asked: "So specifically- has any disabled, elder person, random civilians in the plaza, mercado, banco, etc been assaulted or is it still the same: if you avoid high risk places, times
and situations - you will be most likely be very safe?"

That is pretty much the situation; so you have very little to worry about if you avoid large crowds and places where the 'bad guys' hang out or are likely to confront authorities.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

2010janet510 said:


> Sorry about being vague, this is my first blog and apparently need some practice. My husband and I are getting ready to head to Morelia for retirement. I have worked in the Texas Correctional System with violent offenders and as a state auditor for then governor George Bush. I am not naive, have enough common sense to recognize potential risks and avoid them. I understand Mexico very well, have family still in Celaya and Mexico City, etc. Specifically I heard that the violence has escalated in the last few weeks in Morelia, with random assaults on civilians, etc. I do know how to go on with life, but I have a disabled adult child with cerebral palsy and his mobility is impaired. So specifically- has there been any indication that they are truly targeting civilians, expats, disabled, elder person, random civilians in the plaza, mercado, banco, etc or is it still the same: if you avoid high risk places, times and situations - you will be most likely be fine and have a good quality life?


Hi, I am surfrider and I have a disabled adult child who gets around and talks to everyone by himself. He is 40 years old and has acquired quite a few friends on his own. He does understand not to trust everyone and to stay away from what looks like trouble. Please do not miss-understand me, he is quite disabled in a lot of ways. We live in the Lake Chapala area but I have been looking at Morellia. We just visited there last week and it was beautiful. I have not heard of anyone targeting disabled children/adults although the Mexican teenagers notice my son and exchange looks - he has been taught to walk away from them and not to respond to anything of that nature. If you wish to reach me with more questions, just private message me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> Hi, I am surfrider and I have a disabled adult child who gets around and talks to everyone by himself. He is 40 years old and has acquired quite a few friends on his own. He does understand not to trust everyone and to stay away from what looks like trouble. Please do not miss-understand me, he is quite disabled in a lot of ways. We live in the Lake Chapala area but I have been looking at Morellia. We just visited there last week and it was beautiful. I have not heard of anyone targeting disabled children/adults although the Mexican teenagers notice my son and exchange looks - he has been taught to walk away from them and not to respond to anything of that nature. If you wish to reach me with more questions, just private message me.


Did you notice that you are responding to a post that is over two years old and that was posted by a member who made three posts within a few minutes of each other two years ago and has never been back.

As to the content of your post... Is it just my perception, or are disabled individuals more common in Mexico than in the US or Europe?


----------

